# at my wits end..........



## Blasphemy (Dec 4, 2007)

ok, now im done...

got the new bulb from mitsubishi, installed it and same thing, not turning on.



anyone want an hc1500 projector? make me a deal...



:surrender:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, I don't know how much of a deal you got on it when you bought it, but have you considered taking it in to a repair center and getting an estimate on repairs? Who knows, it could be something reasonable.


----------



## Blasphemy (Dec 4, 2007)

paid 800.00 for it, its still under the factory warranty. im just tired of the waiting and phone calls ect...

ill prob throw it back on ebay for 600.00 or something


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Send it to the factory first... otherwise it will be hard to sell.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I understand your frustration - 

Are there any user reachable fuses or breakers that might have been blown/tripped?


----------



## Blasphemy (Dec 4, 2007)

basementjack said:


> I understand your frustration -
> 
> Are there any user reachable fuses or breakers that might have been blown/tripped?



nope.

i was on the phone with tech support for an hour, they finally sent me an RMA, they are going to replace it for free..

thank
goodness


curt


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Blasphemy said:


> ok, now im done...
> 
> got the new bulb from mitsubishi, installed it and same thing, not turning on.
> 
> ...


Man that stinks! I actually was planning to purchase the HC1500, then opt'd it and got the HD70 since my previous pj was a H31 which I really enjoyed and never gave me one - bit of problems. Sorry to hear your having issues w/ that Mitsu. Is it under warrenty?


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Blasphemy said:


> paid 800.00 for it, its still under the factory warranty. im just tired of the waiting and phone calls ect...
> 
> ill prob throw it back on ebay for 600.00 or something


Is Mitsu customer service/tech support a bad experience?

:daydream:


----------



## Blasphemy (Dec 4, 2007)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Is Mitsu customer service/tech support a bad experience?
> 
> :daydream:



not really, just have to jump through hoops cause i bought it on ebay.


tech support is a trial to get ahold of, but the repair center always picks up asap.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Blasphemy said:


> not really, just have to jump through hoops cause i bought it on ebay.
> 
> 
> tech support is a trial to get ahold of, but the repair center always picks up asap.


Well that makes sense. One of the main reason why I never buy electronics on Ebay, unless they say they are license / authorized seller for the item (which is very rare).
Well, I wish you luck and hope Mitsu comes through for you. All I hear is great reviews on the HC1500.


----------



## Blasphemy (Dec 4, 2007)

Just to give an update:



I contacted Mitsubishi, they said it was still under warranty and to send it in for repair.
i sent it in and it took two weeks to come back.

results?

It had a problem with the bulb power source and the power input. all items were replaced and it was sent back to me at no cost.

huge :T to Mitsubishi


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Good deal man! I am great to hear the Mitsu came through for ya!!


----------

